# Bunny-Palluzza!



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

What a great day of rabbit hunting in Ashland County. I must admit that I went thru a box and a half of shells. Twitchy finger + Browning A5 = Many shots fired. Finished with a limit of 16 for four hunters. Just wish the cleaning was as fun. Always a good time to bust the brush in the cold with family.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow! I've never seen so many dead rabbits... Congratulations!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

nice, did you use dogs or just brush bust?


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

wow nice! cleaning might not have been as fun but thats a lot of meat for the freezer!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations on great day!

When we first bought our home many years back I had some buddies out for a couple of Saturdays back-to-back and we put those kinds of numbers on the ground. The first Saturday 4 of us took 15. The second Saturday 3 of us took 12. That was a LOT of meat. I am alright with eating rabbit every now and then but that was just too many.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Congrats on some great family fun!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I love fried rabbit... yum.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats, that's a great day. As for cleaning, I'd much rather clean 16 rabbits than half that many squirrels.


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a beagle but she is just "fow show". She likes to hunt but she does not like the gun or thunderstorms and goes into cardiac arrest every Fourth of July. We keep her home with the girls. So we just bust the brush on our own. Our tactic is a good one: We put a point gunner in front of the gang as the "silent sniper" he creeps like a ghost (100 yards or so infront) always looking back. You would be amazed of the amount of rabbits that gets pushed that the main group never sees. If you have the man power it's a must try. You will be amazed. Plus, I know some may think there is a safety issue but we make sure no one is throwing "Hail Mary's" that may drift a stray BB. All you need to do is talk your family members into letting you be the point gunner first until you get your 4.

Good Luck,
Tony


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice shooting! Bet your ears were wringing after taking all those shots! I'd much rather clean rabbits than squirrels too. Sounds like I need to go to Ashland county for hunting. Too much snow here in NE Ohio for bunnies. Are there any good public hunting areas out that way for rabbits?


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

We hunt on area farms. There are a few public areas regulated by the county. Places like Funk Bottoms and such. If you search on the internet you can find info about them and the phone number of the person that runs them. It sounds like special permit or permission is needed. I would just drive around looking for the farms that are near the woodlots and scrub lands. Most everyone is helpful and allows us to hunt or tells us who to ask if the land is not thiers.

Good Luck.

Capt. Tony Sambunjak
www.reelthrillcharters.net


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Just saw your post Tony, looks like you had a great day. Wish I knew you were going, I have access to 165 prime bunny acres near Rt.30/Rt.89 area


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

I like my rabbits like my women: Hard to get and furry.....

(This ones for you Rizz!)


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice........


----------

